# easy way of feeding springtails



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I just found an easy way of feeding of springtails....just put some extra water in your culture and pour it through a vented fruit fly lid...then just shake the springs into the tank or set it on the floor of the viv...just my 2 cents maybe someone else thought of this before me haha


----------



## 31drew31 (Nov 14, 2010)

I do the same, but just pour the water and springs directly into the viv.


----------



## raelaf (Jan 10, 2011)

I want to start culturing springtails soon. I do have a question about this method of feeding them though. When you add the extra water, and pour some out does the extra water left in the culture hurt the springtails?


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Springs like it moist. I generally leave about half an inch of water in my Tupperware container.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

raelaf said:


> I want to start culturing springtails soon. I do have a question about this method of feeding them though. When you add the extra water, and pour some out does the extra water left in the culture hurt the springtails?


It's pretty common to leave some standing water in your culture, especially if culturing on charcoal, so no, it won't hurt.
Doug


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have heard that using tap water can kill the spring tails because of the chloramine etc.

So probably best to stick to bottled spring water for flooding the cultures.

When I set up my springtail cultures I simply put the cocofibre into the tub and give it a good squeeze until you can turn it upside down and it doesnt fall out the tub.

Then I typically let it dry out fully as it seems to make the cocofibre hold its form much better when rehydrated.

All of this means I can simply upturn the culture and tap the springs out into the feeding cup, and the cocofibre "slab" stays put.

Regards,

Richie


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I put in some of the substrate with the springtails,just scoop it out with a little spoon.This will also put in unhatched eggs for future frog snacks 

Lou


----------



## Cloudfish (Dec 3, 2007)

My springtails are kept in a tupperware container using the charcoal and water method. To feed, I simply use a straw and blow them into my vivariums. I tip the container to any corner, let the water pool, and puff them out.


----------



## rlove250 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't use charcoal in my culture. I have 1/2 used aquarium carbon, 1/2 coco fiber (next time i'll use charcoal). and it does quite well. When I want to add springtails, I remove the top leafs, then use my hand mister to spray them to a corner, then drain the water and spring tails into the viv. Then add food (yeast / rice), cover and put it asside.


----------

